
Examining Zoomable Interfaces (not just for maps?) - mattjaynes
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000858.html
======
far33d
If you've used 3d packages at all, the zooming interface is pretty familiar,
even for 2d data/layouts. Many 3D packages (especially maya or shake) use them
to elegantly manipulate large graphs, images, etc.

------
staunch
Anyone know of any good resources for developing zoomable web interfaces? A
general purpose Ajax framework to create interfaces like Google Maps?

